# Tree guy called me today with a "swarm"



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

your right not to cut them now. If you disturb them they will not survive but move them to your yard so you can watch them.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Assuming there's an entrance on the side, I'd put a piece of exterior grade plywood both under and over the chunk of log and leave them till Spring. You could always cut a large hole in the top piece and set a super with frames of honey in it if they start getting low on stores, or put sugar over them.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

cover the bottom with plywood, cover the top with a bottom board with a hole in it. and place some supers on. Come spring when they are at the top, just move them to a hive stand or if you suspect brood in the bottom and the queen has moved up place a queen excluder over the hole in the bottom of the bottom board.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

I did as Harley said last summer with a hive I collected. The only difference I did not put the bottom board on. I used steel wool to seal around the deep.


----------



## wood4d (Jun 22, 2015)

I turns out there is a hole they are using for an entrance... I like the ideas, I was leaning that way but this call was a dec suprise. This looks like a thriving hive so i am getting it loaded in the back of my truck and bringing it home until spring. I guess oak is good insulation.


----------



## wood4d (Jun 22, 2015)

an add on, the tree guy called Rutgers University and asked what to do with them. They told him to look online for local beekeepers on a swarm site and we would take care of it. At least the schools are backing us up.


----------

